# Concrete floor not level



## Jamie (Dec 16, 2007)

I hate to even complain about my shop. I am extremely grateful that I have it. The only problem that I have with it is that the floor is not level. It seems to slope from each side to a drain somewhat offset from the center of the shop. I guess that's not that big of a deal, since most of my tools are stationary. It does create a bit of a problem when I want to move my shaper table, planer, or some other tools on casters. I either have to just deal with the tool being uneven, or try to adjust the castors so that it's level.

I thought about looking into leveling concrete, but wasn't sure if it would be durable enough (I have never used it) and wanted to see if anyone has had a similar problem they found a solution for. I want to have something cost effective. The ceilings are 10' and I thought I could build a raised platform, but wasn't sure if this would be more cost effective than the leveling concrete.

Any ideas?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I've never had any good bonding to add additional layer on top of existing concrete. Is a shim possible to put under the casters or using blocks to lift the tool off the casters to level it up.


----------



## Jamie (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks Karson. I thought about the raised flooring for certain areas since my ceilings are 10ft in the shop. Looks like the leveling concrete is not such a good idea.. especially for heavy equipment.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Jamie, I took a look at your shop pics and you've got a nice place. I would suggest talking to your local concrete supplier and see what they recommend…I do believe you'll find it way out of your ballpark.

And then do as Karson suggests and put down some shimming material to level your tools. Ya got enough space to give everything a permanent home so mobility shouldn't present a problem to ya.


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

In office buildings, I have been involved with some partners who have had a couple inches of concrete added to the existing floor. Now those were office buildings, so the weight load was not an issue. Not sure how adding a 2" concrete layer over and existing concrete slab how the bond between concrete layers would hold up.

Karson suggests using shims. If you have a specific location for each piece of equipment when in use, you could mark out it's location (outline), shim to level and keep those shims with the equipment, so leveling is pretty much automatic. Just one thought.

Dalec


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Interesting project please keep us informed.


----------

